# Specimen Cups



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

looking for info, we have been using specimen pots of the internet for a known donor to use. These arrived with the lids of and loose in the envelope. Just gone on the web-site I fot them from and it does not say that they are sterile Does this make a difference, we have been using these for the last year.

Anyone know where we can order some sterile ones from

Or any other about this or syringes.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

they don't have to be sterile, some people use a yoghurt pot. If you want a sterile pot ask at your GP's as they pften have them in baskets on reception for urine and stool specimens, or just ask the nurse for a few
Good luck


----------

